# MediaWiki installieren!?



## Jack D 1975 (21. Januar 2007)

Ich bin gerade dabei MediaWiki zu installieren, da ich bestimmte teile von http://www.balaton-service.info darüber laufen lassen möchte, besonders die Teile von bsi-aktiv. Leider lässt es sich nicht installieren, da immer folgende Fehlermeldungen erscheinen:



> Checking environment...
> 
> Please include all of the lines below when reporting installation problems.
> 
> ...



da ich allerdings auf diesem Gebiet ein echter Laie bin, weiß ich nicht, wie ich diese Fehler beheben kann, oder was Sie bedeuten, die Daten, an die Anbindung zur Datenbank, sind korekt eingegeben. Für Hilfe wäre ich euch äuserst dankbar

Gruß Jack


----------



## Andreas Späth (21. Januar 2007)

Also. Die Installation meckert zu einem dass der "safe mode" von php aktiviert ist 
Und zum anderen dass das Speicherlimit von PHP eventuell zu niedrig ist.

Zu beiden Themen kann dein Hoster dir auskunft geben, eventuell kannst du das mit einer eigenen php.ini regulieren (lass dir dabei aber von deinem Hoster helfen)
Wobei Safemode anscheinend der Hauptgrund ist dass es nicht funktioniert. Obwohl hier ja keine Fehler, sondern nur Warnungen ausgegeben werden.

Ist das wirklich alles was du angezeigt kriegst ?

Für Support würde ich dir aber empfehlen, geh auf die Mediawikiseite, da gibt es auch nen Bereich in Deutsch wo dir bestimmt geholfen werden kann.


Achso, noch ein Tip.
Pass auf die Spambots auf, Mediawiki zieht diese Dinger geradezu magisch an :suspekt:

Und einige Addons für Mediawiki benötigen leider zwingend PHP5, darunter zB dieses "Dynamic Article List" Plugin, was eigentlich Grundausstattung in einem Wiki sein sollte. Dass sowas nicht von hause aus eingebaut ist


----------



## Jack D 1975 (23. Januar 2007)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Das sind die einzigen Fehlermeldungen, die ich bekomme, auf der Mediawiki Seite bin ich auch nicht weitergekommen, php5 und MySql4 laufen auf dem Server, ich werd mich jetzt mal mit meinen Hoster in Verbindung setzen und sag dann Bescheid ob es jetzt funktioniert oder nicht, aber ich hoffe es mal, würde nämlich den Usern eine große Freiheit bieten und vielleicht die Eigendynamik fördern.

Also Danke nochmals

Jack


----------



## Jack D 1975 (25. Januar 2007)

Hallo, 

Strato hatt mir nachfolgendes mitgeteilt, finde ich schon toll, also heißt das für mich, wenn du kein php kannst, brauchst du auch kein wiki, also in meinem Fall bedeutet dies kein wiki, man kann sich doch nicht in jeder Sprache auskennen, oder.



> vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage vom 24.01.2007.
> 
> Sie fragen nach, ob Änderungen der PHP-Grundeinstellungen möglich sind.
> 
> ...



  natürlich können die mir nicht php lernen, aber ich denke das dieses Problem schon mehr hatten, da könnte man doch zur Kundenzufriedenheit standart scripte angeben.

Gruß Jack


----------

